# Hole in my cats skin



## FlyTrap (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi, I was a little horified to find what can only be described as a hole in the skin of my cat. Its located at the top of her right leg/shoulder its 1cm in diameter and inside is a pink membrane over what I assume is the fat layer beneath the skin. I have attached a couple of images.

Please can you tell me what this is.

A bit of back ground. She is a ginger female who is always bringing mice voles and even rats back into the house. She is often covered in scabs and scratches so I assume she gets into lots of fights.

I dont think the hole is the result of a fight as it seems quite neat.

Please advise...


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi, I just got my o/h to have a look at the pics as he has a lot of experience with firearms, and he agreed with what I initially thought, the hole looks like a gun shot wound - perhaps an air gun? 
I urge you to take your cat to the vet ASAP.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

vet vet vet !! x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I was thinking air gun def go to vet


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Please don't waste anymore time posting on the internet, get your poor cat to a vet immediately!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

FlyTrap said:


> Hi, I was a little horified to find what can only be described as a hole in the skin of my cat. Its located at the top of her right leg/shoulder its 1cm in diameter and inside is a pink membrane over what I assume is the fat layer beneath the skin. I have attached a couple of images.
> 
> Please can you tell me what this is.
> 
> ...


Did you take your cat to the vet? What did they say?


----------



## FlyTrap (Dec 17, 2010)

I am taking her to a vet this morning. Will post back soon. Thanks.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

FlyTrap said:


> I am taking her to a vet this morning. Will post back soon. Thanks.


Good luck.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Def looks like pellet wound hope she is ok.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

How did she get on at the vets?


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

If it is an air gun wound-- luckily it looks pretty clean-- hope there will be no infection! and whoever did that needs to get shot with their own gun 100 times.


Update us asap!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hope your kitty is okay. And now that you know someone is shooting at her, why not keep her inside. That she fights when out really is enough reason, because she is exposed to serious injury and many diseases when she fights.

She will be a healthier happier safer kitty inside.

Let us know what happens


----------



## FlyTrap (Dec 17, 2010)

Good news (I think) , vet thinks its a ruptured abcess. Antibiotics and a repeat visit later in the week, he didn't think it was anything to worry about.

Thanks for all the posts.


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Phew,good to hear it's something that can be easily sorted 

Angie x


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

FlyTrap said:


> Good news (I think) , vet thinks its a ruptured abcess. Antibiotics and a repeat visit later in the week, he didn't think it was anything to worry about.
> 
> Thanks for all the posts.


Well at least that sounds better than a wound from a pellet or similar  Good luck to your cat for a speedy recovery


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Good news ,glad it wasnt anything sinister.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Aw, that's great. Keep a close eye on it, I'm sure you will. Abscesses have to heal from the inside out, if they close up too fast they won't heal properly.

Keep us posted.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

glad its not a pellet wound!
your cat looks very pretty (from what i can see!) btw


----------



## Lee Lee (Nov 28, 2016)

FlyTrap said:


> Good news (I think) , vet thinks its a ruptured abcess. Antibiotics and a repeat visit later in the week, he didn't think it was anything to worry about.
> 
> How much was your vet bill for the abscess?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is 6 years old !


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> This thread is 6 years old !


If only the software closed them after (say) 30 days without a comment.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, I've seen other forums do that. I'll close it now.


----------

